# What's New @ Traxs Hobbies



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Traxs Hobbies*

Starting a new thread on new releases . Will be posting some new cars here early next week . To start we'll have a few custom releases done by our own Kiwi Dave . These are Bad Dawgs That Dave has modified and did a great job on. we will have a section on the website for Bad Dawgs that have been customize by others along with some handy work from our shop. There will also be the the remainder of the originals I had waiting to finish . All toll there will be a list of 15 or so cars and some parts . So that's what going on here at Traxs along with some fun too.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool idea - I'll be watching! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*link*

Thanks John 

The link on my site where the new customs will be is called " Custom Bad Dawg Bodies " and here's the link :

http://www.traxshobbies.com/shop/dawg-slot-cars-scale-c-1_2.html

If you click on it now there are no listing yet ,but next week there will.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Woooohoooooo!!! Can't wait to see all the new stuff!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holy resin casting Batman...*



kiwidave said:


> Woooohoooooo!!! Can't wait to see all the new stuff!!


LOL....Like you don't know what they look like already...LOL

Bob...Great new idea Bruce! KIWI customs casted up by Bruce...zilla


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*List*

Okay, here is a list of some of the releases. Now this does not mean this is the release . I'm just letting those interested what will be coming. This tme I will have all molds done and tested before we give it a go . That will happen most likely later this week. Remember cars in this list also means we will also sell parts separte too.

Group # 1 
Original Releases

1) Afx - Ferrrari 312 PB

2) AFX Bre Datsun 240Z

3) AFX Ferrari Daytona Coupe

4) AFX BMW M1

5) AFX Capri Funny Car

6) AFX Dodge Charger Stock Car

7) AFX Plymouth Road Runner Stock car

8) Tyco Chevy Pickup Truck w/ rollbar

9) T-jet dodge Challenger

10) Faller Porsche 356 S90 - molded this car as it is ( minus frt & rear bumpers ) Will offer this as is with glass ( until I make bumpers or buy a pair )
but will also remove screw bosses snd put new bosses for t-jet chassis setup and add bumpers to this body . Any feedback let me know.

11) A Kiwi Dave custom of The AFX Mini Cooper - Nice piece here

12) A Kiwi Dave custom of the 4 gear Cougar t-jet with divorsed frt. axle

13) A Kiwi Dave Custom of the 4 gear Buick t-jet with divorsed frt. axle

14) T-jet 67 Camaro - a smaller body fits well on chassis . Windows are part of body . May work well for t-jet racer . Feedback when pictures are available

15) parts from T-jet Super modifieds . Sidepipes , frt rear bumpers and top spoiler and maybe the bodies too if there's interest.

16) A Kiwi dave Custom of a 4 gear AXF 70 Cuda Funny car 

So this is what I'm working on to start . I do have other things in the works so if you don't see your project of interest mentioned does not mean I'm not working on it . Comments and input is welcome. I always see 100 or so hits with no comments . My feelings will not be hurt if you do not agree with a direction I am going. I would appreciate it more if you make your comments and save me from wasting material and time . If you do not want to make a public comment then e-mail me at [email protected] I would appreciate your feedback and ideas . I still have alot of work to finish these projects . After these are done I have some ideas for some new bodies and after I finish the balance of my original re-makes I am starting on new never made ideas


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Ebay direction*

Here's my direction I have decided to go with ebay . The parts business seems to be popular lately so I will try to do my part . I will be preparing some parts packages I offer on my website to sell on Ebay under my user id 
**Traxs** and don't forget the ** on each side of Traxs Not my choice ,but only way I could use my name. I am preparing 25 -30 basic parts packages for what I see for the mostly needed cars . Example : Afx Bre Datsun 510 . Package consist of frt. rear bumper ( black or white plastic) and glass which is offered in either black plastic or clear . This whole package cost $ 4.00 plus shipping . Now I'm considering offering a cheaper shipping methiod as long as it doesn't come back to bite me in the a$$ . So first class or parcel post will be looked into. Comments and feedback welcome .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Fyi*



bobhch said:


> LOL....Like you don't know what they look like already...LOL
> 
> Bob...Great new idea Bruce! KIWI customs casted up by Bruce...zilla


Bob, Thanks ,but I just want to make clear this is open to everyone who's has made a mod to a bad dawg body or has a custom design they like to offer to the masses . On each listing the person will recieve recognition for thier design and will get the first three cast from the mold and his master returned. This is an opportunity for those to share thier cutom work with others . Just an idea and we'll see how it works. Comments and and feedback welcome


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

What mods were made to the Mini Cooper? Any chance of the hood scoop being removed? I hate to be going after them with the putty and overpaint what is allready otherwise cast in color.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

ggnagy said:


> What mods were made to the Mini Cooper? Any chance of the hood scoop being removed? I hate to be going after them with the putty and overpaint what is allready otherwise cast in color.


The hood scoop was removed and grill was changed for the better and a tail pipe is molded in on the rear , also changed the headlites too .

Dave did a nice job on this one


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Bob, Thanks ,but I just want to make clear this is open to everyone who's has made a mod to a bad dawg body or has a custom design they like to offer to the masses . On each listing the person will recieve recognition for thier design and will get the first three cast from the mold and his master returned. This is an opportunity for those to share thier cutom work with others . Just an idea and we'll see how it works. Comments and and feedback welcome


Wow...seriously...I'd love to get my hands on a pontiac 73' GTO/Lemans for AFX,Tomy or Tyco...

Johnny lighting did a die cast...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Crimnick said:


> Wow...seriously...I'd love to get my hands on a pontiac 73' GTO/Lemans for AFX,Tomy or Tyco...
> 
> Johnny lighting did a die cast...


Okay , I bought a JL diecast and we'll see what we get and what chassis it fits .


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Shwang!


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> The hood scoop was removed and grill was changed for the better and a tail pipe is molded in on the rear , also changed the headlites too .
> 
> Dave did a nice job on this one


Wonderful! Perfect for "C Sedan Challenge" race set.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

'73 GTO's are cool. 










That'll be a fun body. Would be cool if it could have a pointy Grand Am nose version, too.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gonna need a couple of those. Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

My daily driver:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you remember Herb Adams '73 Grand Am? A beautiful race car.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> My daily driver:



Look past the motorcycles in this old pic (1978 or 79?) and you can see my mother's Honduras Maroon Grand LeMans. Look further and you can see my black '73 Grand Am (400 w/Muncie 4-speed) in the next driveway.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

One more fella looking for 73 Grand Am just today. Needs it on a 440 Tyco. I'll PM you the info on this guy - he goes by AfxAl.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*input*

Thanks for the input guys . When the diecast arrives we'll look at what works best with this body. Many factors involved .How the wb lines up and how narrow the body is . The tyco wide pan chassis has it share of issues when lining a body up especially the side panel and how far dow they have to be to cover up snap area . Narrow 440x2 is not as bad ,but wb is locked into what the chassis is . Atleast the wide pan you have two choices . We'll see when it get's here. Thanks again


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Rolls said:


> Look past the motorcycles in this old pic (1978 or 79?) and you can see my mother's Honduras Maroon Grand LeMans. Look further and you can see my black '73 Grand Am (400 w/Muncie 4-speed) in the next driveway.


SWEET!!!

I had a Black 73' Lemans Sport coupe in Highschool....350, 4bbl, 3speed on the floor, duels, buckets, BFG RWL on grandprix rallys with beauty rings.....black on black....

Affectionatly known round school as...the Batmoblie...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The long (1.7 in) wheelbase Mega G gives the reach of the wide pan Tyco but will accomodate narrower and lower bodies. Just sayin...


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

resinmonger said:


> The long (1.7 in) wheelbase Mega G gives the reach of the wide pan Tyco but will accomodate narrower and lower bodies. Just sayin...



Not bad I can kill two birds with one stone .I can get the gto done and make the mega g guys happy in one shot..LOL Will try that when the body arrives


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rolls said:


> Do you remember Herb Adams '73 Grand Am? A beautiful race car.


I have a JL diecast street version.
ALso one of my favorites.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Rolls said:


> Do you remember Herb Adams '73 Grand Am? A beautiful race car.


Actually, I do not remember the car. But I loved the Grand Am body and your comment had me searching and I found this link:

http://www.tachrev.com/GrandAm1973Nascar.htm

Thanks, I learned something today! Still don't know how I missed the car though...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Good link! The pics in there are awesome. I remember the Motor Trend story on this car and that's how I first learned of it. But I had known Herb Adams was an engineering force to be reckoned with for some time before that. I like that there's a lot of links to more info on his skunkworks-built cool rides at the bottom of the page you linked. 

That might actually be the car that would get me to start doing some customization. That would be sad day for everybody who loves customs. Still that sleek car would be a cool car to reproduce and then collect or race!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Another cool Pontiac based on the same platform was the 1977 Can Am. Here's one I saw at the Indian Uprising show 2 years ago:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent point. That would make a great custom, too. Visually striking and instantly recognizable.

1:1 commentary: The GTO on the LeMans platform went away after '73. ('74 was a Nova/Ventura). The Grand Am was no more after '75. Someone at Pontiac decided to take a hybrid of the GTO and GrandAm, mix in a Trans Am shaker hood, and add a splash of Judge striping to make the Can Am. Automatic only, but of the cars you could get in '77, it was a quirky-cool choice. Perfect ones are actually showing some decent value among collectors. This pic shows the Wangers trailer in the bkgd - was the Can Am tied to Jim Wangers in some way?

Back to 1/64: I'm thinking an IROC series with these bodies would be an absolute hoot!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Bad Dawg - Pardon my ignorance, but it is practical to cast it in such a way that variations can be done so one main body casting can be dressed up with either nose (Grand Am, GTO, Can Am, or even Luxury LeMans) and either hood (stock, NACA hood, or shaker hood)? Or is it more like you have to make a brand new casting for each car from scratch?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

My first job at Burger King way back in the day of polyester brown uniforms that were hot as hades in the kitchen - my boss had a Can-Am like that white one. He was a putz but he had a cool car. I was wheeling my parent's '76 Newport . . . at least it had 400 (of course it needed it too, since it probably weighed 5,000 lbs).


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Rolls said:


> Bad Dawg - Pardon my ignorance, but it is practical to cast it in such a way that variations can be done so one main body casting can be dressed up with either nose (Grand Am, GTO, Can Am, or even Luxury LeMans) and either hood (stock, NACA hood, or shaker hood)? Or is it more like you have to make a brand new casting for each car from scratch?



hard to say until I can compare both bodies . If there a standard body shape and we are talking about making changes between scribe lines like change hoods or headlite section yes we can make a body that can be change ,but I think it would be more practical to make two separte body styles .


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> hard to say until I can compare both bodies . If there a standard body shape and we are talking about making changes between scribe lines like change hoods or headlite section yes we can make a body that can be change ,but I think it would be more practical to make two separte body styles .


JL also did a 73' Grand AM...:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OK, I will go get it tomorrow and post a picture of a 76 Buick Century Pace car. Very similat cars. I love the 73 Goat.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruce - any guestimate on the timeframe to begin selling the Aurora Slimline Brabham and McLaren cars and parts? Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

bobwoodly said:


> Bruce - any guestimate on the timeframe to begin selling the Aurora Slimline Brabham and McLaren cars and parts? Thanks!
> 
> Tom


Hi Tom , right now I don't have a guess .The last 10 months I have over spent on masters on ebay . The new Brabham I bought on ebay when I got it did not check it out good enough to see the pipes were cracked on the engine and so the engine is no good the side pods or out riggers or what ever they are called were also broken so after what I paid it's alittle disheartning that I don't have a good master. so like I said so much in the works but I will continue to look for the parts I need and also need a Mclaren too to mold . The parts I mold have to just about flawless because if not I will just reproduce any flaw to part or surface and the mold quality just goes down hill from there from use . So to give you a date right now would not be fair to you or anyone waiting for them . If I had all good parts to mold this minute I say within a two week period I'd have molds ,tested and ready to go


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great link 98!!! Good info there, and explains alot about 70s Nascar.
By the way, Does this 73 Grand AM not look like a 75 Chevy Laguna S3???


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lil Red Wagon*

I'm re-working the lil red wagon and cleaning some issues up and decide to have two versions . We'll still have the AFX magnatraction version ,but we will also have a t-jet version also. Will have AFX version up and running next week with t-jet to follow right behind it by a week or so .


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Bruce are the Buick GS ready?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

70ss said:


> Bruce are the Buick GS ready?


sometime next week .I'll keep you posted


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Wash that Buick, boy!*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Oooooooooooooooh for the love of old cars!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yIPPy sKIPPy!

Rolls that is one nice driveway wash scene! I remember days gone by simular to this myself but, different old cars... Cool pics!!

Bob...great pics guys...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool, Bob! That old GS was a heck of a car. Original paint, too. That pic was maybe 2003, and old ****** had about 180,000 mi. Timex. Gone on to new owners now.

But that red Cobra is in the garage right now, waiting for new rear brake pads this weekend.


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Bad Dawg! Cool to see more releases in the works...keep 'em coming!

I ran into a new Hot Wheels car yesterday that would make a great slot body. A 1970 AAR 'Cuda trans-am car. It even has the correct hood scoop for the Gurney race cars. Any chance you could cast it as a slot car body?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Wildstar said:


> Hey Bad Dawg! Cool to see more releases in the works...keep 'em coming!
> 
> I ran into a new Hot Wheels car yesterday that would make a great slot body. A 1970 AAR 'Cuda trans-am car. It even has the correct hood scoop for the Gurney race cars. Any chance you could cast it as a slot car body?


sounds like a good one . can you snap a picture and post it here to see what you have . if not i'll pm my address and you can send it


----------



## Wildstar (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics...
Wheelbase is right on for the LWB Super G+. The Mega G 1.7 and LWB Tyco Pan are just a touch too long for the body.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*73 Gto*

Just rec'd the diecast 73 GTO. Looks good and I think to start the Tomy Super G chassis works best . WB lines right up perfect . Tyco chassis has some issues which would involve body mod's . will follow with some pictures and maybe in rubber today .


In other updates . Buick , Cougar , Cuda funny car , AFX Mini Cooper, AFX Capri ,AFX BMW M-1 , Faller Porsche 356 molds are done and doing tests shots so we maybe releasing these anyday now . Pictures to follow


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Pic's of 73 GTO*

Here's two pictures of the 73 GTO . One from side on chassis and one from top to show tires under the body . 

again the chassis that works best is a Tomy super g chassis

thanks


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*new ideas*

This next post is for some ideas I have for future releases . I need feedback on body and chassis choice . Chassis choice is based on wheelbase and fit. For those Tyco people canidates are tough because of chassis coverage . 

I can not stress how much I need feedback on these . If I recieve none they die here . I have to conserve my rubber usage and do not want to waste on a project that has no interest so please either post here your comments or PM me or e-mail me and share your thoughts .

1) pro stock firebird - any chassis available because this would be a divorsed frt. axle . have a few more pro stock in line behind this

2) 41 Willys funny - any chassis available because this would be a divorsed frt. axle . have a few more funny's in line behind this

3) 2010 Viper - Tyco ,AFX , Tomy chassis

4) 62 ford mustang concept - t-jet chassis

5) tr - 6 Triumph - tyco ,afx ,tomy

Please limit your comments to the 5 above , thanks


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Quick feedback:

1. Pro-stock 'bird looks good. I'm not a buyer for any car of this type in the next year or so, so my input should be weighted accordingly.

2. Funny Willys looks even better than 'bird, but same "weighting" should be applied as in 1.

3. Viper looks good. My first choice would be a well done Viper GTS coupe from '96-2000, done right. They haven't transferred to 1/64 too well so far, imho.

4. & 5. Mustang concept and Triumph are fresh ideas, but not my brand of vodka, I'm afraid. What would interest me in the vein of the Triumph is a Datsun roadster for AFX that could be done up in BRE fashion to buddy up with the 510's and 240z's. 

Note: I freely admit that I might not be a valid bellwether for the more broad resin body buying marketplace!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*The body's stance is soooo important... & GTO feedback*

Looking over the above post, I have to add that with all that said, for me, 

*how the body actually sits on the target chassis is huge*

in evaluating desirability. Others might feel differently, but for me... huge.

Take the GTO you just posted for example, Bruce. It's no secret, as my recent posts show, I dig those cars. Even so, to buy one and commit to painting it and so forth, is still not a no-brainer for me. Seeing it sit on the G+ chassis though, with the way those curvaceous fenders cover those big meats so perfectly at all 4 corners? Priceless. I would definitely buy that body with that stance. That thing's a dang home run. A home run, I tell ya'! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is freakin awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, that pic turned out too big.


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

*drag cars*

like the drag cars, any top fuel dragsters in future (doesn't look like troy mead is making any more cars )


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

5. Any chance of flipping the seat over to the correct side for the US. Yes, in England, the driver sits on the right, but all the british manufacturers were building "US" models with left hand drive by 1960. It would be a perfect racing match for a 240z. I'll take mine in white, with a set of Quaker State and "44" decals, thanks.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I thought the Mustang concept would be a perfect Tjet the first time I saw it on the pegs at Wally World. Only thing is it might be tough to get it low enough. I actually went so far as to buy a couple to cut up and experiment with...

--rick


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*update*



bobwoodly said:


> Bruce - any guestimate on the timeframe to begin selling the Aurora Slimline Brabham and McLaren cars and parts? Thanks!
> 
> Tom


Tom, just an update on your request on the two slimline cars above in quote. I have purchase these two cars and awaiting delivery . Will be making molds again mid next week so if they arrive during this mold making period I will setup and run these bodies and parts . I know you are interested in these parts . I will keep you posted on progress either here or PM


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Tom, just an update on your request on the two slimline cars above in quote. I have purchase these two cars and awaiting delivery . Will be making molds again mid next week so if they arrive during this mold making period I will setup and run these bodies and parts . I know you are interested in these parts . I will keep you posted on progress either here or PM


I'm interested too!!

Marty


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay Marty I'll post it here the progress on the slimlines .


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Make that me three! Got Brabham and McLaren bodies with a serious lackage of parts. Need to Dawgicize them!! :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## project 34 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Nascar ?*

are you doing the lifelike nascar toyota cot's with the spoiler, not wing?
I'm looking for a dozen of these.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

project 34 said:


> are you doing the lifelike nascar toyota cot's with the spoiler, not wing?
> I'm looking for a dozen of these.


Yes, I have been trying to strip these . I tried windex and pinesol and all I have done is soften the paint alittle and weaken the plastic . I molded all four bodies before I tried to strip them so I'm just going to cast the four and adding the wings and then re-mold . I will keep you posted . estimated release Nov. 15th ,but they will not be stripped versions . feedback ?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> feedback ?


Turn the volume down and fix the grounds.:wave:

Marty


----------



## project 34 (Oct 8, 2006)

I strip lifelike bodies by using testors thinner in the small bottle.The larger bottle stuff does not work as well, I have no idea why. use q-tips and paper towels. The thinner has no affect on the bodies. Have done many body using this method.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*New stuff*

New car bodies being released this week . I'll post pictures here of new releases casted so keep an eye out for them


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*strip*

Okay the LL bodies are heading out to get stripped and when I get them back I'll put right under rubber So that release date may change .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

WooHoo. I have cash just in time Bruce.

The Pontiac looks amazing!!!!! And can't wait to get me some Buicks!!!!!! I need a red, blue, yellow, white and any other colors your casting them in.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll be buying some of the Repco Brabman and McLaren slimline parts packages when they are complete. Thanks!

Tom


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Buicks Are Done*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> WooHoo. I have cash just in time Bruce.
> 
> The Pontiac looks amazing!!!!! And can't wait to get me some Buicks!!!!!! I need a red, blue, yellow, white and any other colors your casting them in.


Joe ,
Buicks are done and available *NOW* I make them in red , yellow , orange , yellow , blue , green , brown , purple , limegreen , turquiose , gray , white , black . That looks like 13 colors . SO.......... go for it . you can order thru e-mail or the site once I get them on it ( pictures and a listing ) Working on GTO this week and hope to release on 15th of this month .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*new cars*

Okay here is the begining of the releases :

First is the Buick , Cougar and Mini Cooper . Bodies shown are in white which does not show detail the best ,but was the first ones I casted . Listing her first then website and going then to ebay . These are going for $10 plus shipping and I'm getting use to 1st class mail ( thanks Dennis ) They are offered in my 13 colors . If you go to site they'll be there soon ,be patient .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bruce they look amazing!!!!! I will get an order together by the weekend. Very excited.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*AFX Releases*

Okay here's 3 of the AFX original releases . Bodies , glass ( black ,but offered in clear on request ) and bumpers if they were a seperate part I made them that way. Again these are $10.00 each plus postage . Offered in our 13 colors


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*by request*

here the super modifieds sent in and requested . Offered two ways . whole car for $9.50 or parts package for $ 4.50 ( frt & rear bumpers , left and right side pipes , wing and stand / rollbar , driver)


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*t-jet*

just the first of many . Faller Porsche that will be offered in faller version and will be sent back to the shop to be re tooled to fit t-jet chassis. $ 9.99 plus shipping . clear glass and body offered in our 13 colors


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The GTO looks perfect!

As far as the other cars up for input.....I see a need for drag bodies coming with the A drag set...even un done muscle cars...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow Baddest of Dawgs, you've been mondo busy. Cool stuff you have added. Now I just gotta find a buyer for this spare (L/H) kidney...


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*Lifelike*

:thumbsup:Can you make some of the drag cars for lifelike? I would like to see more muscle cars for lifelike.
gary


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow Bruce, you've been busy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That spoiler on the Cougar would be perfect for a custom van body we discussed a few weeks ago!! I totally forgot about it until I saw that.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

RACERMAN said:


> :thumbsup:Can you make some of the drag cars for lifelike? I would like to see more muscle cars for lifelike.
> gary


If wheelbase lines up yes .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Wow Bruce, you've been busy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That spoiler on the Cougar would be perfect for a custom van body we discussed a few weeks ago!! I totally forgot about it until I saw that.


Joe, I have a Tyco Dodge Van ( California van ) with ground affects I will try to add spoiler to that . More to come and the plan is to have fit both tyco and afx magnatraction


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> here the super modifieds sent in and requested . Offered two ways . whole car for $9.50 or parts package for $ 4.50 ( frt & rear bumpers , left and right side pipes , wing and stand / rollbar , driver)


 
Coool. Modified parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Mega G*

Just looked at the new Buick and Cougar releases and see the LWB Mega G Chassis fits perfect under the body . Once I complete all I have to for these first 8 releases I will make the changes and have these two muscle cars for release for this chassis


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*73 Gto*

question about the 73 GTO . I've haven't seen this before on any cars . How would this car work if I left the hood separte and left the engine compartment with the motor in it . So you would be able to lift hood and detail the engine . Would be a nice self feature and we 'd have to have a runner / racer version w/o hood lift feature . Well ?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Love it either way....but yeah..I'd think it will be cool


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool idea opening hoods. Like it!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Messrs. Crimnick and kiwiD have articulated only too well that which I myself would've conveyed had I earlier opined regarding your latest proposal furthering the coolness on your already-exceptional forthcoming casting effort, a.k.a. Project Bad-arse 73 GTO by BadDawg.

---OR---

Me too.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Porsche 356 s90*

The faller Porsche 356 s90 is now available ( wednesday ) for t-jet chassis .

Been swamped so I will try real hard to get all new releases on the Traxs site body and parts section too


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Just looked at the new Buick and Cougar releases and see the LWB Mega G Chassis fits perfect under the body . Once I complete all I have to for these first 8 releases I will make the changes and have these two muscle cars for release for this chassis


Bring 'em on! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Glass*

I've sold over the past year or two alot of T-jet Batmobiles . I admit the original glass I sold with them as the molds were used and getting older were lacking . I have re made the molds and did some work on the glass to improve quality . What I'd like to offer here on HT is if you bought one of these and are not happy with the glass is this : I will offer the glass replacements for $1.00 for the set plus the $2.00 postage . So if you want to replace your glass or need new batmobile glass this offer is still good .This offer will last till November 30th. If you are buying a car either on ebay or the site or thru e-mail I will still make this $1.00 offer and the glass can ship with what ever you purchased . All batmobiles I'm selling now either in color or translucent has this new glass . I plan on doing this with some other popular cars I've sold in the future .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes yes yes Bruce. I will not forget to put a batmobile windshield in my order. I will be getting to it asap. That porsche is sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bruce, i'd like to place an order but don't see the newer bodies and other newer stuff on the site yet. So rather than give epay any money, please let us know when you get it updated. I realize it takes time and no problem here waiting just give us a heads up. There is some good new stuff I want!!!:thumbsup: 

Hmm, buick's, cougar's, porsche's, wings, stakes....etc!!!


Edit: Nevermind, just looked again and it's all there!!!!! Thanks you thank you!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OK got my order in finally. But I couldn't find the new Batman windshields to replace the older ones, or the wings that go on the Xlerator chaperal and the AFX can am car. I need 4 wings. Let me know how we can do this. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Glad to send in a car finally to be cast:hat:, the Buick was my first attemp and sooo happy you could do it. Now I also sent you a little green porsche (which I remember you saying was also a good canditate) and a 66 Buick Skylark GS. Any update on those bud??:wave:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> OK got my order in finally. But I couldn't find the new Batman windshields to replace the older ones, or the wings that go on the Xlerator chaperal and the AFX can am car. I need 4 wings. Let me know how we can do this. :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Glad to send in a car finally to be cast:hat:, the Buick was my first attemp and sooo happy you could do it. Now I also sent you a little green porsche (which I remember you saying was also a good canditate) and a 66 Buick Skylark GS. Any update on those bud??:wave:


Status on Porsche and other buick . As I have time and the $$ I make more bodies . I know I take time to make things ,but Making cars for orders and reworking molds when they go bad take a priority. 

The Batmobile glass is an HT special offer @$ 1.00 plus postage so that order has to go thru PM or e-mail to me at my e-mail address below . The wings if you want them you can also order the same way as the batmobile glass and I can mail everything with your order .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool, so 4 wings and the batman glass is another 9 bucks?? Should I paypal it asap?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*fatal attraction*

I'm dealing with a " fatal attraction " type situation with slot cars . Who would believe somethings you have to deal with playing with little toy cars . As most know people send me cars to consider for production . In most cases if I have time and the $$ and think the car will pay for itself and make me a couple of bucks I make it . In 90% of the time I make the car ,but it's one of those rare moments I don't do the car and send it back . I had one of those rare moments . *NOW LET ME MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR THIS PERSON IS NOT FROM HOBBY TALK* I don't want anyone to over react here. So back to the story .He sent me a so call modified AFX dodge charger . Now I told this person I was already making an AFX Dodge Charger Stocker . He claimed his was better , dropped the body on the chassis and had modified bumpers. So I said okay send it. I rec'd it and all he did was prime and paint a stock body .The bumpers were missing half the parts to his modified frt. bumper . ANyway to cut to the chase I told him I was not interested and was sending it back . Well, that was when he snapped and started making phone calls to fellow slotcar people we all know and started saying slanderous things about me and making up stories to provoke the people he was talking to about me . So as you see we have a troubled person here. I say this if anyone has sent me a diecast car or a master of some kind is upset with me with the time limit I have had it or took to make it let me know . I knew offering this out there to make cars like this was a chance and never promised I would make them within days of receiving them ( in some cases I have had cars for many months and was not making molds at that time ) .I'm not sure if people realize the cost to make a conversion from diecast to plastic and the molds it take s to complete . Those that have worked with me and have rec'd back thier masters and free cars have all been happy ,but to deal with this person who lives in NYC and the crap he is saying is way out there. I'm writting this in case this person get's out of hand because he is black mailing me that I have to give a certain amount of free cars or he will attemp to blacken my reputation . I will not play this game with him or anyone else.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What a load of crap!! Sorry for the rare ocassion where you have to deal with morons. I can't tell you how much I appreciate what you do. I can't believe how some people are.

Anyways I look forward to seeing your upcoming new releases and will be watching this thread.

Very excited to get my order and set up a few Pro Mod Type cars with the new 70 GS body!!:dude:

I don't think you really need to be concerned. Your reputation speakes volumes for you and no one here would believe any crap about you or your products anyways.:dude:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

What Joe said. Anyone who matters or knows you will know better. It's good you're giving people a heads-up though - it nips it in the bud and will save you time in the long run. Untreated mental illness is a real problem, sad to say.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

F*** him!! DAMN.. this kind of thing pisses me off. 

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rolls said:


> Anyone who matters or knows you will know better.



Bruce,
As stated. There's always that one out there. Hell, when I sent you the Magnum for a master, I wanted you to keep it for future use so when your initial mold bit the dust you can recast if needed. I don't mind supplying a master for all your efforts. The fact that you send the person sending the master a few bods more than makes up for it, at least IMHO. After all the work you do in producing these things, more than worth it. Like Rolls posted, "anyone who knows........"! Hang in there! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*Thanks*

I knew I could share this little problem with my friends here and they would understand . I found out about this whole thing from one of the people HE called . Again ,the heads up my friend gave me helped me nip this in the bud ( thanks ). Some people he spoke with he told them some pretty hefty BS stories ,but what can I do . This person of interest claims because I sold all my property and home and choose to retire and RV fulltime in my new motorhome I am trailer trash . Oh well atleast I'm not living with my mother in an apartment in NYC like he is. Not that I think living with your mother is a problem if she's old and ill , but don't judge me . As far as I am concerned this drama is over my time and energy should be used on new cars and products . Thank you ,my friends ,for your support .

Update:

The 73 GTO was put in rubber for stage #1 where we convert diecast into plastic slot car. Mold is done and plastic shell is made . Here's where we remove unwanted pins and ribs that were used in diecast car and they are removed for clearance and th lighten the shell for slot car use. We add the snaps for chassis and back into rubber . Mold for separte hood , motor , and glass and we are almost there with this project.

Life Like COT Stockers have been stripped by another HT good guy ( thanks Larry ) and have been rec'd back . All we have to do is add spoilers and re mold .

Faller Porsche 356 S90 convert to t-jet . Done and on sale on website and ebay

Afx & Tyco repops : AFX dodge charger stocker , road runner , ferrari daytona , datsun 240z and tyco pickup truck are almost done.

Randy's Rokar Datsun is molded ( body & glass ) and ready for test shot today ( Randy you'll have an early X-mas package coming soon ) 

So.... we have been busy with some stuff. I will keep you updated and yes there will be pictures coming so . See I know what comments are coming next ..LOL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yay!! Pictures coming soon!! Woot woot woot:tongue:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

The bitter and the sweet...

Cant wait for the GTO!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Me either! GTO, GTO, GTO... :hat::hat::hat:

But we won't stalk you.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Rolls said:


> Me either! GTO, GTO, GTO... :hat::hat::hat:
> 
> But we won't stalk you.


Oh YES we will!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Very nice looking '73 :thumbsup::thumbsup:. . .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*update on new releases*

Update on new stuff.

Later this week we will be releasing these below along with parts .

AFX :

1) dodge charger stocker 

2) datsun 240 z 

3) Road Runner Stocker 

4) Ferrari Daytona

5) Rokar / Life-like setup for AFX Datsun 240 z ( sent in by randy )

Tyco :

1 ) Chevy Pickup Truck ( sent in by Chuck G )

T-jet : Released next week 

1) Mclaren BRM F-1

2) Repco Brabham F-1

3) Indianapolis racer

4) Gran Prix racer 


Tomy :

Coming soon ,maybe next week 73 GTO on Tomy chassis

So much to do and so little time to do it all , so stay patient.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow Bruce!! Your on a tear!!!!!!

Keep up the awsome work bud!:thumbsup:

Hey btw, do you have any plastic blown engines or a twin carb kinda set up or anything to mount on the front ends to simulate big power? ie engines, pipes?


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Wow Bruce!! Your on a tear!!!!!!
> 
> Keep up the awsome work bud!:thumbsup:
> 
> Hey btw, do you have any plastic blown engines or a twin carb kinda set up or anything to mount on the front ends to simulate big power? ie engines, pipes?



No, but that's a good idea. I'll look into that


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> No, but that's a good idea. I'll look into that




You know Bruce, I might have a few great examples to cast!! Some metal I got from diecasts and some plastic too. Let me see what I have.

I have a blown engine, a super wide low scoop and I think I have a twin carb set up on a diecast I wouls sacrifice.

Even a stack of 8 short pipes to mount on top of a hood? Or bent upwards??


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Dom Dum daDommmm*



Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Update on new stuff.
> 
> Later this week we will be releasing these below along with parts ...
> 
> ...



*Oh, boy!*

(Cue theme music from Grand Prix) 
_*Dom dum daDOM*_










_*Dom dum daDomDom*_










*Dom dum da Dommmm.*










Blowing the dust off my slimline chassis(es).

-- D


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You know Bruce, I might have a few great examples to cast!! Some metal I got from diecasts and some plastic too. Let me see what I have.
> 
> I have a blown engine, a super wide low scoop and I think I have a twin carb set up on a diecast I wouls sacrifice.
> 
> Even a stack of 8 short pipes to mount on top of a hood? Or bent upwards??



sounds good


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Got a BIG box of bodies yesterday from Bruce. Top quality and great looking bodies. Also got 4 of the new release bodies. Thank you very much Bruce and thank you for what you do for our hobby.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice looking crop dave. Very happy to see a buick in your mix!!

Bruce is the man.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I sent Bruce a Tjet snowmobile, for those of you hankerin' for some snowmobiles they may be available in the future! 

Tom


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

bobwoodly said:


> I sent Bruce a Tjet snowmobile, for those of you hankerin' for some snowmobiles they may be available in the future!
> 
> Tom


Look forward to getting them . Just ordered a 50LB unit of Rubber for more molds . Another $600.00 (w/shipping ) investment in more molds and new projects .


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Snowmobile*



bobwoodly said:


> I sent Bruce a Tjet snowmobile, for those of you hankerin' for some snowmobiles they may be available in the future!


I'll take the first red one out of the mold, but I hope the handlebars, and especially the skis are made from something less brittle than resin.

-- D


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Dslot said:


> I'll take the first red one out of the mold, but I hope the handlebars, and especially the skis are made from something less brittle than resin.
> 
> -- D


I don't think you'll be disappointed the resin I use even in thin sections .It's a polyurethane and has alot of the same properties of delrin .Once it's cured it has good tensile strength and elongation which means it will break like any plastic ,but you have to really bend it. I use a commercial brand which we used at Mattel/tyco in our model shop for prototypes . Old habit and worth the extra expense . You'll see.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Faster than a g-plus, able to leap over contoler wires in a single bound..SuperBruce!*

wHOley FraJolies Bruce you are a busy Dude.....WOW!

Bob...Superman move over & let the mold maker take over...zilla


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Look forward to getting them . Just ordered a 50LB unit of Rubber for more molds . Another $600.00 (w/shipping ) investment in more molds and new projects .


Bruce - I'll do my best to help replace the $600!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

bobwoodly said:


> Bruce - I'll do my best to help replace the $600!


I'd appreciate that .


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed the resin I use even in thin sections .It's a polyurethane and has alot of the same properties of delrin .Once it's cured it has good tensile strength and elongation which means it will break like any plastic ,but you have to really bend it. I use a commercial brand which we used at Mattel/tyco in our model shop for prototypes . Old habit and worth the extra expense . You'll see.


Okay, Bruce, I'm convinced. 

Send me that red one when they start popping out of the mold. Maybe a butterscotch and a green one, after that.

These guys could use some company.


-- D


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

Dslot said:


> Okay, Bruce, I'm convinced.
> 
> Send me that red one when they start popping out of the mold. Maybe a butterscotch and a green one, after that.
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I'll PM you when molds are ready . Tom gets 3 sets for the use of his masters so you can have the 4th kit out of the molds . Normally takes about 7 to 10 days for the rubber to get to me from supplier so.... I'm looking around 1st or second week of December :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I was wondering if the snow mobiles would get repopped!! :thumbsup: 

Oh, and Dslot, thanks for the refresher on that winter scene! That set up is right up there with the best of them!!! By the way, has it made it in the track sticky thread yet, because it sure as heck belongs there?!?!? :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't know how I've missed seeing that winter scene 'til now. It's spectacular!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It was so cool the first time I saw it I froze myself in a drool puddle and didn't get free until the April thaw!!! :lol:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Snowmobile Layout*

Thanks for the compliments, guys. For those who are interested in the Aurora snowmobiles and haven't seen it, *the story of the layout is here*, and includes links to the photos in the gallery. 

I guess I really _should_ put the layout in the *Members' Home Tracks* sticky, even though it was just a temporary holiday setup. Give me a little while to think about exactly how I want to go about that. 

-- D


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

While it might be temporary, D, it is truly inspirational. I still have a fall/winter scene planned for my next table if the chance ever comes up, and you most definitely have the winter stuff down. Temporary yes, but it looks museum quality in the pics!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*I'm back*

Been a bit under the weather for a couple of weeks ( Don't drink the water ) Enough said 

I'm closing the site for a few weeks to get some much needed work done with re work molds and some projects done . Will still have some auctions on ebay ( user Id **traxs** ) Don't forget the ** on each side of traxs. If you need anything while I'm down feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] Just felt it was best to catchup and do things right.
As I get things done like the 73 GTO , The lifelike cot stockcars with new spoilers and slimline F-1's mentioning a few will be posted here for release . Now you can still go to the site a shop around ,setup a cart ,but will not be able to checkout though . Those with pending orders will be mailed early next week so we will clean them up quick . Any question on cars or future projects just e-mail me . Happy Holiday and Happy and safe New Year :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bruce feel better and take this time to recover and enjoy the holidays. We all wish nothing but the best for you and the crew. 

We appreciate the updates too. :thumbsup:I can't wait to get that 73 GTO!!!!

P.S. I have a 76 Buick Century Pace Car I wanna send ya!!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Smart move, Bruce! Take care & Happy Holidays.


73 GTO!!! This pic probably bears repeating for those 73 GTO fans:










Love the way it sits on the SG+


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Smart move, Bruce! Take care & Happy Holidays.
> 
> 
> 73 GTO!!! This pic probably bears repeating for those 73 GTO fans:
> ...



Man oh man thats one awsome ride!!!

Can't wait till Christmas has past!!!!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*73 Gto*

Thinking of this body in two styles :

1) Shelf model with hood that opens with motor details 

2) racer or running model with hood attached to body like normal .Would be lighter 

feedback ?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Both sound great, but if it were only gonna be one I'd guess the racer/runner would be the better seller. Just one guy's guess.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Both sounds great to me too. I guess if you mad it with the lifting hood, we could always cut it out for racing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Both sounds great to me too. I guess if you mad it with the lifting hood, we could always cut it out for racing.


I love the hood idea!!! I can see the bling popping out of there now!!!! Maybe a super charger or a big blower!!!!!


Make the hood lift pleeeeeeease!!!!


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*hood*

Lifting hood version is just about done so that will be done and released first with the running/race version to follow soon after . We'll call them display version and runner version . Both will cost $10.50 each .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Lifting hood version is just about done so that will be done and released first with the running/race version to follow soon after . We'll call them display version and runner version . Both will cost $10.50 each .



Once again:wave: you don't let us down Bruce.


Many many thanks bud!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I know I'm late on this thread, but a buddy of mine is a snowmobile NUT. Are those gonna be on the website when you roll it back up?

thnx

--rick


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> I know I'm late on this thread, but a buddy of mine is a snowmobile NUT. Are those gonna be on the website when you roll it back up?
> 
> thnx
> 
> --rick



Either way when I have the molds done I'll post it here and on the site after the first of the year so he can order them anyway he wants and what's easier for him .


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thanks! actually, i'll probably be the one buying a pair and then showing them off to him...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> thanks! actually, i'll probably be the one buying a pair and then showing them off to him...
> 
> --rick



You and me both!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ya know I was thinkin about bruce and found this thread, And funny thing is I aquired a box of the last of his stock and have the nascars and the 73 GTO he was referring to in the last few pages. 

Bruce made us some cool stuff and wish he didnt leave us so early. 

When I get in my laptop ill post some pics. 

R.I.P. pal 

You are missed.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Rolls said:


> Smart move, Bruce! Take care & Happy Holidays.
> 
> 
> 73 GTO!!! This pic probably bears repeating for those 73 GTO fans:
> ...


Ah I forgot about this....this is the one I was waiting for...

RIP bruce.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> Ah I forgot about this....this is the one I was waiting for...
> 
> RIP bruce.


I have it here!!! With the removeable hood. We just need to have someone re-pop it for us!!!


Also have a bunch of the faller porsches here along with a bunch of other cool bodies.

Really missing Bruce now


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have it here!!! With the removeable hood. We just need to have someone re-pop it for us!!!
> 
> 
> Also have a bunch of the faller porsches here along with a bunch of other cool bodies.
> ...


That would be a fitting legacy..the bad dawg Lemans / GTO...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh heck yes!! Someone needs to get that GTO in silicone!! I didn't care for that pointy tailed body style back then, but it's grown on my over the years!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oh heck yes!! Someone needs to get that GTO in silicone!! I didn't care for that pointy tailed body style back then, but it's grown on my over the years!!


I also have a pair of the petty and allison cars that need to be cast. Only have 1 of each. The RR and the chevelle!!!!!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I love that body. It looks so cool. I would love to see one done like the Stock Car version. Better yet have one. I loved looking at all of his cars. 

This body since it was a JL body could be the body AW will use for the Smokey's car for the upcoming Smokey & The Bandit race set. It would look pretty good for that application too. 

I also learned some cool stuff too. I love The Silverbird Trans Am race car. If there was a car from that era, that should have been made into a slot car that is it! I had the Tomy Corvette race car and that is what that car reminds me of. Did anybody make one of those Silverbird's? Not the regular T/A's but the full on racecar version.


----------

